# Look what I got today! MAC Access card!



## vocaltest (Aug 15, 2008)

(sorry, i copy'ed and pasted from my lj post, too lazy to type!)

I went into MAC in Brighton intending on buying just prep & prime (ran out yesterday), naturally I walked out with Prep & Prime as well as a quad and two eyeshadows, oops! Anyway, the girl who served me gave me this thing called a MAC Access card & explained it all n such, it sounds pretty good! I don't know if its been trialled/is available in the USA but it's only been trialled in Brighton here for the time being.






















You can see in the pictures what it says... prize draws, a no purchase neccessary complimentary make up lesson, and with purchasing a 40 minute make up service priced £25 you get a full size complimentary mascara. Its pretty cool, the main jist of it is instead of them asking for your name when you purchase something you hand them your card. It says its only being trialled in Brighton and might expand into other places if it proves successful.

So the last two days have been good MAC days for me! Bought a traincase from B&Q of all places thanks to a tip off from an lj member, recieved my pigment samples, recieved Fleshpot l/s from an lj member, bought prep & prime face, an empty quad, and two e/s! And of course my MAC Access card! Shame I only go to Brighton every two weeks so I can't use it at my closest MAC.

EDIT:

My post last night was pretty quick as I got back late and had to go to bed as I had work blah blah etc... I took high quality pictures on my digislr instead of my rubbish camera and even though you can probably read from the pictures I'll type out what it says, gotta kill some time whilst they're uploading!!

Front:

Blank

Inside:

Welcome to M.A.C Access. 
For those with a proven passion for M.A.C, a new programme with exclusive benefits designed to keep you up to date:

1. First-hand news aleers on collections, product launches and events.

2. Customised service with your purchase hustory and references on file.

3. Automatic eligibility for entry into online M.A.C prize draws to win exclusive prizes.*

4: A complimentary 30-minute makeup lesson by a M.A.C artist focused on the area of your choice: face, eyes or lips. Offer valid once per year. No purchase necessary.

5: Your choice of a complimentary full sized mascara with the purchase of a 40-minute makeup application. Service is £25 and redeemable in product. 

Smallprint:
Please use your M.A.C Access card at all times when shopping in M.A.C Brighton to ensure best customer service. Please see back for further details.
*There will be two prize draws during the period of the trial; One in December 2008, one in May 2009. No purchase necessary. Details of prize draws will follow by email or mail. Terms and conditions will apply.

Back:

How to use:
Now that you have your M.A.C Access card you will recieve information by email or mail regarding your complimentary 30-minute makeup lesson within the next 3 months. Information regarding further benefits will follow periodically over the coming year. 

Your M.A.C Access card is equipped with a radio frequency identification (RFID) chip. To use your card while making purchases in M.A.C Brighton, place it within 2cm reach of the reader which is clearly located next to the till. This secure process enables your M.A.C Access profile to be immediately updated with your purchase, enabling us to offer you a more personalised level of service.

Smallprint:
M.A.C Access is being trialled in M.A.C Brighton for customers aged 18 and over registered in this location only. M.A.C Access cards and benefits are valid in M.A.C Brighton only. Information regarding how to redeem your benefits and availability will follow by email or mail. The M.A.C Access programme expires 1st July 2009 (my birthday! boooo! hope it doesn't expire!). The programme may be extended in M.A.C Brighton and possibly rolled out in additional M.A.C locations. M.A.C Cosmetics reserves the right to modify or terminate the programme at any time without prior notification. For enquiries please contact M.A.C Brighton on 0870 192 5155 between 10am - 6:30pm. 

Onto the pictures!

Front of the card itself:






Back of the card:





Inside:





















Back:


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

ohh i saw you post this on LJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks pretty kool!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 15, 2008)

OOoh, I want them to do that in Oxford!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 15, 2008)

i wish they would test that here!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_i wish they would test that here!_

 
oooh yes, cause then that would mean that we would have to require a purchase with all makeup applications, not just on weekends and events!  

oh please, oh please, oh please!  just my luck it would only qualify at stores and not counters.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh man I get cant wait to get one.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 16, 2008)

omg! need that! going to Brighton on sunday so i'll see if I can get one, how exciting!


----------



## msashlay (Aug 16, 2008)

Hm...I'm not too keen on the idea of an RFID chip.

Call me greedy, but I kinda wish the card offered something more! Like something for frequent buyers. We already get early news on collections through Specktra. I don't even mind "deluxe samples" like Sephora!


----------



## romaquillage (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_Hm...I'm not too keen on the idea of an RFID chip.

Call me greedy, but I kinda wish the card offered something more! Like something for frequent buyers. We already get early news on collections through Specktra. I don't even mind "deluxe samples" like Sephora!_

 


























































Yea!!! I totally agree with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that what they should do is to make a card for those frequent buyers (like the Pro Card), and let them have at least a 10% off!
As a "Thank you" for  our fidelity towards them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coz without us (normal costumers), MAC may not be internationally known!!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 16, 2008)

Wicked... I am going to Brighton in a few weeks... now def going to the Mac store to see if I could get one.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)

I would love this card to become official everywhere.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 16, 2008)

That sounds great - lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope if this becomes more widespread that it will still be available in some form to people like me who have to buy online 99% of the time.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 16, 2008)

How fantastic! Anything MAC does to benefit it's customers is great. However I'm slightly confused too over how you qualify, unless the 'prove passion' part is not true and they're just going to give it to everyone. However that slightly defeats the point...

If it says it logs your pruchase history you never know, something to do with frequent buyers could be linked there.


----------



## Janice (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think there is a "qualification" process, I think the proven part is just an "insider" term to make the card seem more exclusive. _If_ there is I would imagine it's a dollar amount for a qualifying purchase. Just my opinion.


----------



## toparistonight (Aug 16, 2008)

Ohhh, so hoping they bring this to the counters, the nearest free-standing store is in London, for me..


----------



## faetis (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romaquillage* 

 
_
























































Yea!!! I totally agree with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that what they should do is to make a card for those frequent buyers (like the Pro Card), and let them have at least a 10% off!
As a "Thank you" for our fidelity towards them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coz without us (normal costumers), MAC may not be internationally known!!!_

 

that would be such a nice idea. even if it was like collect a certain amount of points and when you reach a certain amount, you can trade in your points for a "coupon" for 10% off or something. hopefully, it's not like spend a gazillion bucks before we reach the points or something, lol.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 17, 2008)

added higher quality pictures and typed out everything thats on it!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_Ohhh, so hoping they bring this to the counters, the nearest free-standing store is in London, for me.._

 
they won't ever bring it to counters.  the computer system in stores is set up as mac only, so it has specific programs (like customer's product info)  to register certain information.  department store counters don't contain those programs or custmer information.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ some depts stores in the UK do...


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ 

WSS 

They have them in alot of consessions in London


----------



## Jot (Aug 18, 2008)

How cool x


----------



## ailes (Aug 21, 2008)

what is a train case from b& q? please tell me its a good make up case as i am deprately trying to find a good one x


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW lucky you well done, I'd love to get one too but Brighton is bit far for me. Oh well maybe when I'm next visiting


----------



## toparistonight (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they won't ever bring it to counters.  the computer system in stores is set up as mac only, so it has specific programs (like customer's product info)  to register certain information.  department store counters don't contain those programs or custmer information._

 
Well the counter I go to, does.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ailes* 

 
_what is a train case from b& q? please tell me its a good make up case as i am deprately trying to find a good one x_

 
It's basically a tool box that passes for a MAC traincase and is something silly like £15 instead of the £555 that MAC charge for theirs!

Get one!


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Oooh nice! Maybe a trip to Brighton is needed...!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Sep 4, 2008)

I went to the Pro store in Soho about a week ago and asked them about this and they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_I went to the Pro store in Soho about a week ago and asked them about this and they had no idea what I was talking about.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, probably because its only being trialled in Brighton. Surely they should know though? How odd.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

That's ok I'll show up with receipts if I have to.
I keep them all just incase. :]


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 10, 2008)

Hiii guys...
I got an email from 'MAC Access' today saying to book my 30 minute complimentary make up lesson! Gonna book it for a couple of weeks when I'm next down at my boyfriends. I'm down there tomorrow until Friday but i'm dragging him to Portsmouth on the Friday to the CCO heheh. 
Also... when i went into MAC Brighton last Friday, I gave the MA my access card when I bought something but she still asked me for my name? Oh well... haha.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Also... when i went into MAC Brighton last Friday, I gave the MA my access card when I bought something but she still asked me for my name? Oh well... haha._

 
LOL, sounds like something I would do.  I will ask if customers would like a bag when Ive already bagged up their stuff... force of habit sometimes I think!


----------



## pageuppagedown (Sep 11, 2008)

Yay ! 

I got mine in the post so exciting I live in Brighton so have been using it a lot! You get personalized service which is really nice. I think it's them just trying out a new way of tracking our purchases but it's good if you don't have a mac pro card kinda a sense of "belonging" if you know what I mean? Anyway hope it becomes permanent because I'm loving it.


----------



## foizzy (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Hiii guys...
I got an email from 'MAC Access' today saying to book my 30 minute complimentary make up lesson! Gonna book it for a couple of weeks when I'm next down at my boyfriends. I'm down there tomorrow until Friday but i'm dragging him to Portsmouth on the Friday to the CCO heheh. 
Also... when i went into MAC Brighton last Friday, I gave the MA my access card when I bought something but she still asked me for my name? Oh well... haha._

 
cco?????? where?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is that the outlet mall place in portsmouth?





















:h  aul:


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_cco?????? where?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is that the outlet mall place in portsmouth?





















:h  aul:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah its in Gunwharf Quays


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 19, 2008)

This is such a good idea, much easier then saying (and spelling) your name at the counter, I'm very sure if it tracks spending there will be perks for frequent buyers!

Oh and can you tell us a bit more about this B&Q traincase please?!


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 21, 2008)

I *THINK* I got this before and lost the card -_-


----------



## joey444 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 21, 2008)

I think this is also being trialled out in Liverpool now. HTHs anyone!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I think this is also being trialled out in Liverpool now. HTHs anyone!_

 
But when will it come to London???


----------

